# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Kehittämishankkeet >  Helsingin joukkoliikennepolitiikka ja sen tekijät

## christian_

Antero, oletko mukana / aiotko ryhtyä kunnallispolitiikkaan pääkaupunkiseudulla? Sinussa todella olisi "munaa" laukomaan totuuksia pöytään keskusteltaessa seutumme joukkoliikenteen kehityksestä sitä ajettaessa yhä suurempaan ahdinkoon.

----------


## JE

> Antero, oletko mukana / aiotko ryhtyä kunnallispolitiikkaan pääkaupunkiseudulla? Sinussa todella olisi "munaa" laukomaan totuuksia pöytään keskusteltaessa seutumme joukkoliikenteen kehityksestä sitä ajettaessa yhä suurempaan ahdinkoon.


Helsinkiläisen äänestäjän ominaisuudessa vahvasti muistelisin, että mainittu taho oli viime vaaleissa kunnallisvaaliehdokkaana.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Helsinkiläisen äänestäjän ominaisuudessa vahvasti muistelisin, että mainittu taho oli viime vaaleissa kunnallisvaaliehdokkaana.


Olet JE oikeassa. Olen jo mukana. Olen Helsingin kaupunkisuunnittelulautakunnassa varajäsenenä varsinaisen jäsenen ollessa Laura Kolbe. Meidän yhteistyömme pelaa hyvin, ja olemme käytännössä vuorotelleet kokouksia niin, että olen ollut suunnilleen puolessa kokouksista paikalla.

Olen aloittanut lautakunnssa maaliskuussa, joten kalenteriaikaa ei ole kulunut paljon, mutta kokouksia on ollut lähes viikottain. Esityslistoja oheismateriaaleineen on kertynyt jo noin 60 senttinen pino.

Lautakunnan jäsenyys on ollut hyvin opettavaista ja hyödyllistä. Kaupunkisuunnittelulautakunta päättää erittäin tärkeistä asioista, ja olen oppinut paljon siitä, miten päätökset syntyvät. Helsinki on iso koneisto ja Kaupunkisuunnitteluvirasto iso virasto. Silti olen sitä mieltä, että lautakuntalainen ei ole kumileimasin, jos ei sitä itse halua. Vaikka esityksiä ei ole mahdollista repiä täysin auki ja muuttaa lautakunnan kokouksissa, valmisteluprosessi on monivaiheinen niin, että jopa lautakuntakin voi muuttaa asioiden suuntaa valmistelun kuluessa. Ja tutustuminen ja keskustelu valmistelevien virkamiesten kanssa on erittäin hyödyllistä molemmin puolin.

Voin sanoa, että en lähtenyt kunnallispolitiikkaan suin päin. Minua pyydettiin ehdokkaaksi kunnallisvaaleihin Vantaalla asuessani 1992. Harkitsin asiaa 12 vuotta, jona aikana kokeilin muita vaikuttamisen keinoja. Nyt helsinkiläisenä suostuin pyyntöön. Tähän mennessä en ole ollut päätökseeni pettynyt, vaikka työtä se on teettänyt paljon - koska olen halunnut perehtyä asioihin, vaikkei kukaan siihen pakota.

En halua rikkoa nettikuria politiikalla, mutta voin sanoa, että puolueilla ei lautakuntatyössä ole sellaista merkitystä kuin vaalitaistossa. Toki voimasuhteet vaikuttavat, mutta lautakunnassa me toimimme enemmän ihmisinä ja keskustelemme asioista emmekä ideologioista. Siksi sanon jokaiselle, että jos vaikuttaminen kiinnostaa, kannattaa lähteä vaikuttamaan puolueesta riippumatta. Minäkin olen vierastanut sitä, että vaikuttaminen tapahtuu jonkin puolueen kautta, mutta asian voi ottaa niin, että puolue on vain keino. Itse arvostan kollegojani sen perusteella, minkälaisena heidät näen lautakunnan työssä heidän edustamastaan puolueesta riippumatta.

Antero

----------


## JE

Tuo on varmasti hyvin totta, että puoluerajat merkitsevät lopulta hyvin vähän. Ja suomalaisissa vaaleissahan on jo hyvin usein nähty, että puolueiden erot liittyvät identiteettiin ja tapaan esittää asiat usein paljon enemmän kuin todellisiin puoluetason linjaeroihin. Usein puolueiden väliset riidatkin lienevät enemmän valtataistelua (taistelua viroista jne.) kuin riitelyä asioista. Oikeisto-vasemmisto-jako tietysti on olemassa, mutta vaikuttanee vähän eri asioissa kuin mitä julkisuudessa annetaan ymmärtää.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Tuo on varmasti hyvin totta, että puoluerajat merkitsevät lopulta hyvin vähän. Ja suomalaisissa vaaleissahan on jo hyvin usein nähty, että puolueiden erot liittyvät identiteettiin ja tapaan esittää asiat usein paljon enemmän kuin todellisiin puoluetason linjaeroihin.


Tampereen pikaratikkakeskustelussa olen maininnut "autopuolueen". Sen vastavoimaksi pitäisi aikaansaada "joukkoliikennepuolue".

En ehdota uuden puolueen perustamista vaan sitä, että kaikkiin nykyisiin poliittisiin puolueisiin saataisiin toimintaan mukaan henkilöitä, jotka ovat aidosti ja aktiivisesti joukkoliikenteen puolesta.

Jos siis haluat toimia joukkoliikenteen puolesta, lähde mukaan sen puolueen toimintaan jonka muuten koet "omaksesi" ja aja siellä joukkoliikenteen asiaa.

Jos esimerkiksi ajatellaan kaupunkisuunnittelulautakuntaa tai kaavoituslautakuntaa - nimet vaihtelevat kunnittain - olisi parasta, että jokainen puolue voisi täyttää oman mandaattinsa joukkoliikennettä kannattavilla henkilöillä. Silloin lautakunta osaa tehdä hyviä päätöksiä puoluepoliittisista voimasuhteista riippumatta.

Antero

----------

